# 95 maxima gas guzzler



## athif (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I have a 95 maxima which my uncle gave to me when he passed away. I do not want to throw this car out since it would be very rude towards his family.

But this thing is guzzling a mass amount of gas, my Cadillac cts uses less compared to this.

The check engine light came on and the car ran rough so I cleaned the MAF sensor and reset the car to erase the engine light, it drove well for a while, getting good mileage, great acceleration :fluffy: I got about 600kms in one tank of regular gas!

Now its been 2 weeks since i cleaned it out and now its gone back to its old ways, sodomizing my wallet and leaving a bad eco footprint. I have gotten barely 200km's on one tank now, but the check engine light has not come back on... So what could be the problem, is the MAF fried? i personally dont think so because there is no rough idle and the car does not stall.

I have changed the spark plugs, could it be ignition coils? possibly using regular gas on a premium car is screwing up the system? 

i am at the brink of driving it off a cliff and telling his family that its been in an accident, lol.:balls:


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

What was the code that caused the check engine light? Using regular gas does make a difference. Im not going to go into the particulars as to why but i suggest that you run a tank of premium fuel and then a tank of regular fuel and compare the difference in performance and fuel comsumption. I personally prefer premium. As far as your MAF is concerned, it sounds like after you cleaned it, it worked like it should. So yeah, get one from a junk yard or on ebay. Swap it out and see what happens. Is it running rough and smoking? What color smoke? Post the codes and maybe we can figure it out. 
Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## athif (Jun 6, 2010)

4thGenTinkerer said:


> What was the code that caused the check engine light? Using regular gas does make a difference. Im not going to go into the particulars as to why but i suggest that you run a tank of premium fuel and then a tank of regular fuel and compare the difference in performance and fuel comsumption. I personally prefer premium. As far as your MAF is concerned, it sounds like after you cleaned it, it worked like it should. So yeah, get one from a junk yard or on ebay. Swap it out and see what happens. Is it running rough and smoking? What color smoke? Post the codes and maybe we can figure it out.
> Good luck and welcome to the forum.


hello, thanks for responding, too bad i did not check the code before resetting it, the car seems to run fine, a bit jerky when the auto tranny shifts, but idles fine and does not smoke up, i have driven over 600kms since i reset the check engine light and yet it has not reappeared, i think that using regular fuel is causing the 02 sensor to add more fuel, or ignition coils can be blown? But today i put premium and driven 60km, it has used a quarter tank already...


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Im guessing that check engine light is gonna come on again. When it does, get the codes and post them, or search the web and find out what the deal is. I dont think your coils are bad because if one or more of them were not working you would have a misfire on the particular cylinder and it would run rough. O2 sensors will cause the check engine light to illuminate also. 60km for a 1/4 tank is not good. maybe you have a fuel leak. 
Have the codes pulled anyway. Its worth a shot. Dont drive it off a cliff, that would just be a waste of good parts. Good Luck.


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, if your getting bad fuel mileage you need to check certain things. First, have your car scanned for codes. You will be specifically be looking for a knock sensor code. Bad knock sensors are an extremely common problem on these cars that will NOT trigger a check engine light. A bad knock sensor will seriously fuck with your car, ie reduced power and mileage. Next I would replace the fuel filter, and check to make sure none of the brakes are sticking or frozen. Also inspect your spark plugs for extreme wear or fouling. Your air filter can also slighly lower your MPG's. You might also need a complete intake cleaning. ie the intake manifold, throttle body, and idle air control valve. Your injectors could also be the problem. If you have aftermarket rims these can also drastically affect mileage. Diagnosing bad fuel economy can be a PIA, start with the easiest steps.


----------

